# Afghanistan veterans to receive highest military honours



## GAP (19 Feb 2007)

Afghanistan veterans to receive highest military honours
Last Updated: Monday, February 19, 2007 | 10:56 AM ET  CBC News 
Article Link

Two of the six soldiers set to receive the country's highest military honours say Monday's ceremony is a recognition of all the Canadian soldiers serving in Afghanistan.

Pte. Jason Lamont, of Greenwood, N.S., and Cpt. Derek Prohar, of Avonlea, Sask., and four others will receive the first Military Valour Decorations Canada has awarded since they were created in 1993 to replace the British honours system.

Pte. Jason Lamont, left, and Cpt. Derek Prohar are among six soldiers to recieve Military Valour Decorations on Monday.
(CBC) "Honestly, words cannot even describe the feelings," said Lamont. "I don't know if I deserve it more than anybody else. I'm just a representative."

"We're no better or no worse than anybody over there," said Prohar, who added that it was "nice to be recognized."

Canada's military valour decorations include, in order of rank, the Victoria Cross, the Star of Military Valour and the Medal of Military Valour.

Maj. William Fletcher, of St. Albert, Alberta, and Sgt. Patrick Tower, of Sidney, B.C., will receive the Star of Military Valour.
More on link


----------



## gaspasser (19 Feb 2007)

{standing}
Good Show, Lads. 

edited to add:
CTV focused mainly on the Major and the Sgt (sorry, I didn't catch thier names in time) It's good to see some major honours being awarded, however, for what is was for is a heartbreaker. RIP to those who gave some for all.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (19 Feb 2007)

Not the first time this has been in the media (same people), however,
awesome job to all of them nonetheless.
Pro Patria 

Dan


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2007)

From forces.gc.ca

Canadian Heroes: Military Valour Decorations given for first time
Read all the citations on the Governor General's website.( http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4976)







 Master Corporal Collin Ryan Fitzgerald from Morrisburg, Ontario receives the Medal Of Military Valour as Chief of the Defence Staff General Rick Hillier looks on. Master Corporal Fitzgerald was decorated for clearing a burning vehicle from a roadway under enemy fire in Afghanistan in May 2006, a selfless act that undoubtedly contributed to saving the lives of his fellow platoon members. Also presented at the ceremony were 33 Meritorious Service Decorations, awarded for outstanding professionalism and for bringing honour to the Canadian Forces and to Canada.

 Ottawa, February 19th, 2007 - Seven decorated Canadian Forces personnel meet the Prime Minister and Minister of National Defence in the Hall of Honour on Parliament Hill. 





 [left to right....]: Master Corporal Collin Ryan Fitzgerald from Morrisburg, Ont; Captain Derek Prohar from Avonlea, Sask; Major William Hilton Fletcher from St. Albert, Alta; the Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence; the Right Honourable Stephen Harper, Prime Minister of Canada; Brigadier-General David Allison Fraser from Halifax, NS; Sergeant Patrick Tower from Sidney, BC; Corporal Jason Carl Allan Lamont from Greenwood, NS; and Sergeant Michael Thomas Victor Denine from Shea Heights & St. John’s, NL. All were decorated by Her Excellency the Governor General Michaëlle Jean in a ceremony in Ottawa earlier that day; Brigadier-General Fraser was awarded the Meritorious Service Cross, while the other six were awarded Military Valour Decorations -- the first-ever awarding of these high valour honours.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2007)

Well done to all.


----------

